# Radovan Karadzic sentenced to 40 years in prison for Bosnian war crimes



## 54/102 CEF (21 Jul 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/world/international-warcrimes-karadzic-confirmation.html?hp


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2008)

Good riddance....

Bit more from Associated Press, AFP, Reuters, and the UN News Centre.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2008)

I hate to give this type of guy more attention, but his actual location was a thorn in NATO's side for a long time...


----------



## TheNomad (22 Jul 2008)

Excellent news.  I look forward to seeing him soon. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2008)

It's good the SOB is caught. 
Too bad the world wasn't so interested in catching the miscreants in the Medak Pocket.....


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> It's good the SOB is caught.
> Too bad the world wasn't so interested in catching the miscreants in the Medak Pocket.....



I think it was a lot harder to get the names of all the individuals involved, but in the end they prefer to go after the 'big boys' who ordered the attacks anyways, rather than the small fry who committed the acts..


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2008)

Greymatters:

I was talking about the architects of the Medak Pocket. That was  hushed up very handily wasn't it?
Apparently the general who planned has died as has the President of Croatia at that time.


----------



## Haggis (23 Jul 2008)

Seems some Serb nationalists are unhappy about this turn of events.  Go figure. Shared with the usual disclaimer:

*Serb nationalists protest Karadzic arrest*

BELGRADE, Serbia - Serb nationalists skirmished with riot police in the capital Tuesday, lashing out against the new western-leaning government that captured war crimes suspect Radovan Karadzic. 

Karadzic's lawyer vowed to appeal Serbia's plan to extradite the former Bosnian Serb chief to a UN war crimes court. 

Riot police deployed in downtown Belgrade to keep about 200 members of the extremist Obraz group under control. The demonstrators threw stones and clay pots at the officers, chanting "treason!" and trying to break through police cordons. 

Five demonstrators and a policeman were injured, doctors at Belgrade emergency clinic said. 

"This is a hard day for Serbia," said Tomislav Nikolic, leader of the ultranationalist Serbian Radical Party, adding that Karadzic was "a legend of the Serbian people." 
 

See *link* for the complete article.


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I was talking about the architects of the Medak Pocket. That was  hushed up very handily wasn't it?  Apparently the general who planned has died as has the President of Croatia at that time.



I think we are coming at the same issue from different sides, but I agree with you on that.   How can you demand the perpetrators be prosecuted when certain high powers dont even acknowledge the event happened?  Plus, still parties out there denying it even happened, bastards...


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Mar 2016)

May he ROT for the pain and suffering he caused!

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/karadzic-un-court-sentence-1.3505664

Radovan Karadzic sentenced to 40 years in prison for Bosnian war crimes

Former Serb leader found criminally responsible for mass killings at Srebrenica in 1995
The Associated Press Posted: Mar 24, 2016 11:03 AM ET Last Updated: Mar 24, 2016 11:37 AM ET


Former Bosnian Serb leader Radovan Karadzic was convicted of genocide and nine other charges Thursday at a UN court, and sentenced to 40 years in prison.

The Yugoslav war crimes tribunal found Karadzic guilty of orchestrating Serb atrocities throughout Bosnia's 1992-95 war that left 100,000 people dead.

The UN court found Karadzic criminally responsible for genocide in the 1995 Srebrenica massacre in which 8,000 Muslim men and boys were slaughtered. He was also held criminally responsible for murder, attacking civilians and terror for overseeing the deadly 44-month siege of the Bosnian capital, Sarajevo, during the war.

Srebrenica massacre anniversary ceremonies marred by attack on Serbian PM
However, the court didn't hold Karadzic responsible in a second genocide charge, for a campaign to drive Bosnian Muslims and Croats out of villages claimed by Serb forces.

Par8224626
A woman mourns at the grave of a family member on July 11, 2015 at the Potocari Memorial Centre near the eastern Bosnian town of Srebrenica. The remains of more than 6,000 victims of the Srebrenica massacre are buried at the Potocari cemetery. (AFP/Getty Images)

Karadzic had faced a total of 11 charges and a maximum life sentence, but was given 40 years imprisonment. Karadzic can appeal the ruling.

Prosecutors had accused Karadzic of being responsible as a political leader and commander-in-chief of Serb forces in Bosnia, which are accused of the worst atrocities of the war. The 70-year-old Karadzic had insisted he was innocent and says his wartime actions were intended to protect Serbs.

The trial is hugely significant for the UN tribunal and the development of international law. Karadzic is the most senior Bosnian Serb leader to face prosecution at the court housed in a former insurance company headquarters in The Hague.

Karadzic's conviction will most likely strengthen international jurisprudence on the criminal responsibility of political leaders for atrocities committed by forces under their control.

Slobodan Milosevic died of a heart attack, says Dutch report
Serbian President Slobodan Milosevic, accused of fomenting deadly conflicts across the Balkans as Yugoslavia crumbled in the 1990s, died in his cell in The Hague in 2006 before judges could deliver verdicts in his trial.

Karadzic's trial is one of the final acts at the Yugoslav war crimes tribunal. The court, set up in 1993, indicted 161 suspects. Of them, 80 were convicted and sentenced, 18 acquitted, 13 sent back to local courts and 36 had the indictments withdrawn or died.

Serbia Seselj
A war crimes tribunal verdict for Serbian Radical Party leader Vojislav Seselj is expected on March 31. (Darko Vojinovic/Associated Press)

Apart from Karadzic, three suspects remain on trial, including his military chief, Gen. Ratko Mladic, and Serb ultranationalist Vojislav Seselj. Eight cases are being appealed and two defendants are to face retrials. The judgment in Seselj's case is scheduled for next Thursday.

Karadzic was indicted along with Mladic in 1995, but evaded arrest until he was captured in Belgrade, Serbia, in 2008. At the time, he was posing as a New Age healer, Dr. Dragan Dabic, and was disguised by a thick beard and shaggy hair.

More than 20 years after the guns fell silent in Bosnia, Karadzic is still considered a hero in Serb-controlled parts of the divided country.

Last weekend, current Bosnian Serb leader Milorad Dodik opened a student dormitory named after Karadzic and had Karadzic's daughter and wife unveil the plaque.

Speaking at the opening, Dodik called the trial "humiliating" and said those who fail to understand why Karadzic is hailed this way are "shallow-minded." His words were followed by resounding applause.

© The Associated Press, 2016 
The Canadian Press


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Mar 2016)

He gets off lightly, should be a rope and lime pit in his future.


----------

